# 1/4 saw Wh. oak



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is how I do it on logs larger than the distance between the guides on the saw. 1st cut takes a slab of the top, then on this log I drop down 5" (which was all I could get between the guides with a little help from the chainsaw) and made a cut, the same done on the other side of the log( These 5" slabs were stood on edge and cut into boards after the centers were cut). The center section produced 2 8x10 cants that were turned into 8" wide 1/4 sawn/ rift sawn boards. This log did not produce the quality 1/4 sawn I expected but still nice stuff.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

One nice thing about 1/4 sawing like this is most all boards are edged before they are cut, when you traditional 1/4 saw each board needs edging and without a edger and a lot of different width boards its very time consuming. The other nice thing is all your boards that get book matched are the same width which is a nicer looking product. The thing I forgot to say in the 1st post is I start by getting the pith (center) level and taking the taper off the outside of the log, this helps when it comes to cutting the pith out later( on this log all the pith came out in a 1 1/2" thick 8" wide board).


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

That how I've been quarter sawing for years, it works great and it's fast. Steve


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to see you on here, Steve. :thumbsup:

Mountainlake brings a great deal of knowledge about milling.


----------

